# Phil X in Kitchener July 23rd



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Got tickets to see Phil X at one of the new music oriented bars in town. This should be fun!

Phil X planted musical roots in Kitchener


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Let us know how it is! Hope all is well with you, it's been a while.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I mighty comentó that too.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen Phil X live before--it was a high energy, fun show.
Enjoy


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I didn't know Phil was Canadian.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I remember the days of Sidinex playing the Coronet in Kitchener.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

He's also playing Friday night in Toronto - just saw it on his Facebook. 

If you want to see some sick rock guitar he's the guy to check out.


----------



## oban (Sep 16, 2010)

Going as my 40th BD prez with the wife.

Thought I'd have an extra, now I need an extra - if anyone has one for sale PM me.

Toronto event looks like a cool venue as well.
Cheers


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I hope you are enjoying the show right now! Let us know how it was

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Phil X and his band were fantastic! Great showman and a monster player! Played most of the night with a single P90 in an SG styled Framus and a couple Marshall clones. Sounded great! Super talented guitar player and singer. The rhythm section was tight!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I was there on Friday. New venue and really well done. He's a genius on the guitar. Super nice guy. He played for over an hour - single set.

How many people were there Saturday? Friday has about 150. It was rsvp and came with champagne and this awesome tapas style hord'oeuvre.

He told 2 people to stop taking photos (they were overdoing it).

I hope his career takes the next big step as he's been at it for a while. He's 50. So deserving of a widespread recognition. Not saying that he's a nobody. Just that I'd live for him to break through on his own.

I swear mine's not upside down.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great to hear that everyone enjoyed the gig. 

The venue is fairly new and is very supportive to local (an other...obviously) musicians.
sambonee's photo...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I think Sambonee is referring to a different venue although The Rhapsody Barrel Bar where he played Saturday is also new and is as Greco described it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I think Sambonee is referring to a different venue


OOOPS!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Were those guys 'the drills', his normal band?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Bassist yes. Drummer local to Kitchener. Good player. .


----------

